# Rats and dogs.



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

Okay, so we have this dog, Annie, her nickname is Nanny, and she's the sweetest little dog ever (Brittany Spaniel/Jack Russel/Australian Shepard). But anyway she is obsessed with my little rats, she'll 'guard' them, sitting next to their cage, and always has to check on them. If she thinks it's been too long since I checked on them she'll get my attention and look back and forth between the cage and me, she follows me around, it's very cute. I'm absolutely certain she would never intentionally harm them, but I still won't let her have contact with them, but I will let her look. She gets this really concerned expression on her face if she thinks they're hurting each other while playing. She does the same thing when there are baby chicks in the house, she just has to guard them and check to make sure they're OK. She would have made a great mother, and I think we should get her a puppy someday, maybe when one of the old dogs passes away, I think that would make her happy. The 4 other dogs just ignore the rats, mostly, Scooby (a Chiweenie) will investigate if I'm holding them, but not much else. There's also Lacy (Great Pyrenees/Black Labrador) Callie (complete mystery, possibly part boarder collie and maybe boxer, lol) and Yogi (also no idea, some kind of hound/spaniel thing, very sweet face, but he's an idiot, won't stop licking everyone and doesn't seem to speak dog). I'm also wondering what the horses would think of them, probably not much, and they are Big Scary Things in the eyes of rats, but so is Scooby so... . My two little guys don't seem to mind the dogs though. There are also pigs, rabbits, and chickens here. 
Anyone else have dogs that do what Annie does? Or do they just ignore your rats?


----------

